# hispanic painters discriminated



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Will try not to make this long.
This week was interesting. Did a bid on saturday came to the front of the house, lady was worried If I spoke any english at all which was weird cuz I spoke to her over the phone a few days before. Just quickly remind her of that. Surprisingly got the job, started monday. Lady would show up to check in on us from time to time, she comes up to me and says " they cant speak any english at all huh?" Cuz most of the time I talk to my workers in spanish who actually have their work permits and do know english. When she would hang around some of the workers would nicely try to start a casual convo with her but she would look away and say a few words if not any. Thursday she accused us of stealing some items off the kitchen which wasnt true cuz her housekeeper was there moving some things for us. It just started to bug me cuz she didnt talk to the housekeeper first before trying to accuse us of such. So today we were touching up and getting ready to leave. Lady was in the office while i was heading over there to inform her of final walkthrough I heard her over the phone saying "these ******** should be done and gone by today." It kind of shocked me at the moment but I knocked and played poker face through the final hour. 

This evening I laughed it off but it just still strikes a feel wondering how many closet stereotypes and racist I worked for and going to work for. Even more crazy is this happened a week after the whole Donald Sterling case. As a mexican american I know I get discriminated every once in awhile(young, have a kid, I just kind of look illegal when I grow a beard) but hearing someone say it was shocking. Just wondering if any of yall painters feel the same way to hispanic labor workers. Just want opinions as it was my first time this happened on the job.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

News to you, Donald sterling is a rich old white man from a different era. He ain't the only racist from that era. I'm surprised that you're surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Csheils said:


> News to you, Donald sterling is a rich old white man from a different era. He ain't the only racist from that era. I'm surprised that you're surprised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


I just alway try to see the better side of people and im 22 so I never lived nor experienced the hard conditions of blacks hispanics and other foreigners of my dads generation. I know there are people who stereotype and are racist. Its just a slight jab when your actually experience someone saying a racist remark about you. But like I said, I always try to see the good side of people.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Csheils said:


> News to you, Donald sterling is a rich old white man from a different era. He ain't the only racist from that era. I'm surprised that you're surprised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Its also a big shock that I got the job in the first place. If youre not comfortable with hispanics, why not hire someone else? I hope this doesnt turn into some race war or a big bash on the topic. Just want peeps opinions or expeirence of painters descriptions. I feel like painters are SOMETIMES viewed as uneducated, non mannered bunch that couldnt hack it in corporate america.


----------



## hill202 (Aug 15, 2013)

We could spend hours discussing the effects of illegal workers on our industry but someone would end up getting their feelings hurt.


Made in the USA


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

hill202 said:


> We could spend hours discussing the effects of illegal workers on our industry but someone would end up getting their feelings hurt.
> 
> 
> Made in the USA


Or banned for life.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I will chime in here. Did your workers have a clean appearance and wear painters whites ?
My workers represent my business and I am pedantic about their appearance to the homeowners.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't worry, it wasn't that long ago that the Irish felt the same prejudices. And even shorter ago it was the Asians

The Hispanic immigrants that become citizens will, unfortunately, in the future rile against the next wave of immigrants.

We may be a melting pot, but we ain't homogeneous.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

All I'm going to say is this: If the members here can *respectfully discuss* this topic without going into politics or calling each other racists, the thread can stay. First time it gets out of hand the thread is closed and the ban hammer comes out. And the bans will be lengthy.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Too many Archie Bunkers and not enough Ediths in the world today. You did the right thing. Like an old episode of All in the Family, ya gotta just laugh at it. Don't feed the hate mongers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We had looked at a job and the HO said he wanted no Hispanics at all on his property. We were talking to a couple of Hispanic guys we had met and were thinking of hiring them (they took a carpentry job instead), once he said that we decided right there we would pass. I sent him an estimate for an outrageous amount just so we wouldn't get the job (I know I didn't have to send the estimate but figured I would with a sky high price.)

We now have a Hispanic American on our crew and the first signs of any of this BS and we will walk away. This guy busts his arse.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Just remember there are becoming less and less bigots in the world. This makes it a bit more shocking when you hear the racism but it is nice to know that the majority of people are strongly against that type of behaviour. 

Be proud of your heritage and continue to be the bigger man... These idiots will die off eventually.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

To the OP, kudos for being a pro and seeing it through.:thumbsup:
Keep working hard and running a legit biz.
You represent the American ideal, not the racist HO.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Prejudice, in all its forms is unfortunately part of the human condition IMHO. But when I encounter it I want nothing to do with that kind of negativity and backward thinking in my life. I'm no saint, and have been guilty of it myself. But I strive for progress in my life, not perfection.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Racism is ugly and a waste of time.

I have a Hispanic painter as well that works very hard and has an excellent skill set. His road getting here "legally" was a very hard one and I have told him that I really respect him for it. My only problem is sometimes his English is very hard to understand. He gets very defensive and is insulted, it seems he thinks I should understand everything he says without question. This could be a big problem in the future and it almost seems like he is thinking I'm being racist, when I'm just trying to get better communication between us.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

By speaking to your guys in Spanish you are encouraging the HO's view of the stereotype. This is America speak english.

I've always found it kind off rude when their rambling on in Spanish and your in the same room.(always think their talking about me)


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Well I will chime in here. Did your workers have a clean appearance and wear painters whites ?
> My workers represent my business and I am pedantic about their appearance to the homeowners.


Come on Brian! Don't take a racism thread and turn it into a painters wearing white thread. If the woman is a racist, that is what she is regardless of the color of the painters pants. The only people that care about what the painters are wearing are the painters.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't prove it, but I think I get some jobs simply because people are afraid another company might use non-white painters on (or in) their home.

(I hope that smiley face don't get me banned)


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your problems.
This country suffers from a bad case of ignorance and ill-directed hatred.



Edit: After seeing your avatar I need to retract my support of your situation. I don't trust cats or people who tolerate cats.


----------



## hill202 (Aug 15, 2013)

Respectfully I submit that Mexican is a nationality...not a race

but please don't ban me


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

hill202 said:


> Respectfully I submit that Mexican is a nationality...not a race
> 
> but please don't ban me


Respectfully, if you look back through this thread there isn't one mention of Mexican being a race.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think maybe I've lost some jobs too, simply because I'm getting old, and people think maybe I'll fall off a ladder or accidentally pee on their floor.

Is that fair?

Nope


----------



## hill202 (Aug 15, 2013)

never mind.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Brian C said:


> Well I will chime in here. Did your workers have a clean appearance and wear painters whites ?
> My workers represent my business and I am pedantic about their appearance to the homeowners.


Yes sir. My residential guys are well spoken and clean cut.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We had looked at a job and the HO said he wanted no Hispanics at all on his property. We were talking to a couple of Hispanic guys we had met and were thinking of hiring them (they took a carpentry job instead), once he said that we decided right there we would pass. I sent him an estimate for an outrageous amount just so we wouldn't get the job (I know I didn't have to send the estimate but figured I would with a sky high price.)
> 
> We now have a Hispanic American on our crew and the first signs of any of this BS and we will walk away. This guy busts his arse.


Wow thats a first. No hispanic workers on site? I think im comkng to a conclusion that she probably had a really bad experience with non immagrant workers. As for the estimate I charged a fair price for kitchen, bath, and guest room only cuz I never would of thought she was a bad person.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve Richards said:


> I think maybe I've lost some jobs too, simply because I'm getting old, and people think maybe I'll fall off a ladder or accidentally pee on their floor.
> 
> Is that fair?
> 
> Nope


I hear ya. My pops is losing jobs on remodels cuz hes bout getting to 60. He has a great company but still chooses to work instead of just being a walk around boss. I guess those are old timers train of mind.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I think maybe I've lost some jobs too, simply because I'm getting old, and people think maybe I'll fall off a ladder or accidentally pee on their floor.
> 
> Is that fair?
> 
> Nope


Well, you do have a history. :whistling2:


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Slopmeyer said:


> By speaking to your guys in Spanish you are encouraging the HO's view of the stereotype. This is America speak english.
> 
> I've always found it kind off rude when their rambling on in Spanish and your in the same room.(always think their talking about me)


I understand. Most of the time we do talk it when ho is not around just out of respect. Cant help it when they come in unexpectedly in a middle of a conversation. I should encourage english only just like you said, out of respect for the persons home and to sharpen my workers english skills. Sometimes they bring up personal things or just issues that they dont want a stranger to know but it could just be said during break.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MHPaint said:


> Wow thats a first. No hispanic workers on site? I think im comkng to a conclusion that she probably had a really bad experience with non immagrant workers. As for the estimate I charged a fair price for kitchen, bath, and guest room only cuz I never would of thought she was a bad person.


I don't know exactly what their experience with them us/is. We were near Haverhill and Lawrence,MA both heavily Hispanic cities. This person said it almost the second we got out of the van.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

paintball head said:


> Racism is ugly and a waste of time.
> 
> I have a Hispanic painter as well that works very hard and has an excellent skill set. His road getting here "legally" was a very hard one and I have told him that I really respect him for it. My only problem is sometimes his English is very hard to understand. He gets very defensive and is insulted, it seems he thinks I should understand everything he says without question. This could be a big problem in the future and it almost seems like he is thinking I'm being racist, when I'm just trying to get better communication between us.


Yea. Most of my workers have work permits and getting residency or are in the process. It is NOT cheap and a very long long process. Most wont get a work permit or residency till 15 to 20 years if theyre lucky and paying a lawyer to speed up the process can add $300 dollar montly bill to my workers. I just hate how people just say we dont they wait in mexico. I understand but its kind of hard when your kids have no food cuz jobs are hard to come by down south or when drug cartel threatens to kill your kids and r**e your wife if you dont pay a "protection" fee. 2 of my uncles ce here.illegally cuz drug cartel took over their grocery store and held my uncles wife and sons at gun point threatening to kill if he didnt give up a weekly earnings every month to them. Life down south is not Cancun and is bad as yould could think.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I don't know exactly what their experience with them us/is. We were near Haverhill and Lawrence,MA both heavily Hispanic cities. This person said it almost the second we got out of the van.


Has to be a bad experience or just hate that the city if filled with hispanic when it wasnt 20 years ago.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

dan-o said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems.
> This country suffers from a bad case of ignorance and ill-directed hatred.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! It was my wife friend cat and I hated that cat at first but I grew fond of it when it prefered me and would just sit and chill next to me. Its big too. Probably the biggest cat ive ever seen.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I don't know exactly what their experience with them us/is. We were near Haverhill and Lawrence,MA both heavily Hispanic cities. This person said it almost the second we got out of the van.


Also 20 years ago my parents and siblings lived in Maine for awhile and they were the only hispanics in town. My pops expanded from Dallas texas to Maine cuz one of his contractors gave him a big contract up there $$$$$$ but it would only be for several years. Funny seeing my older sisters year book cuz she was the only colored person in her school haha. But she did face discrimination and was bullied in school, mostly kids putting gum in her hair. We went straight back to Dallas after my dad had enough over there(very cold). Now times are chenging and they are everywhere


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

*"these ******** should be done and gone by today."* 

"that's what she said" literally.

I Know the feeling -Mexican here.:yes:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

To the OP,

Even though racism can be deterred by legislation, education, and changes in cultural attitudes, it will remain forever in the hearts and minds of all people who identify themselves by their race or religion, without tolerance or compromise for others. Also, people have an ideology of what being an American is. And for many, that ideology may be based on a period in history that is no longer accepted because of it's oppressive nature to the less advantaged, or to the culturally different.

And finally, the perception of many Americans, that a lack of assimilation by Hispanic immigrants into the cultural fold, has divided a Nation that refuses to control its borders, but continues to accommodate illegals by offering depleting resources that could better serve American citizens.

It's a real complicated issue that unfortunately gets played out in our everyday social interactions, rather then at the responsible levels of government.

Is it really about race, or is it about the ability of a country to sustain itself?


----------



## CJ-Newfield (Feb 17, 2014)

Csheils said:


> News to you, *Donald sterling* is a rich old white man from a different era. He ain't the only racist from that era. I'm surprised that you're surprised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Donald Sterling was completely set up by a greedy, vindictive, malicious X  

A private conversation leaked out to the public by this malicious X 
Now the whole word is judging this man without hearing what he has to say.


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

I hate to say it but in today's word, the white Americans are being discriminated by people. Now companies have to hire different ethnics all because of equal opportunity laws that some state you must have this many people of diff race working for your company.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Until a racist comment or action directly affects ones ability to gain rightful access to what is equally entitled to by others, the use of a word like "*******" is no different from any other emotional consequence from verbiage that insults or ridicules people who are short, tall, skinny, fat, bald, uneducated, smelly, poor, or any other less desirable trait that's not governed by legislation, or stiff penalties. However, certain words have become so politically charged, that the consequences of using them (by a certain demographic) can be severe.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep - No bald comments allowed on PT unless you want Paul, Slinger, or me on your azz.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I tell sw the discriminate against the English speaking people all the time, because when I go in their store the never have the sw magazine for painters in English only Spanish, true story, I get over it pretty quickly


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

goodasgoldpainting said:


> I hate to say it but in today's word, the white Americans are being discriminated by people. Now companies have to hire different ethnics all because of equal opportunity laws that some state you must have this many people of diff race working for your company.


I don't know where to start with this without it turning into a politically-charged discussion. Suffice to say, you seem to have been given some bad information.

The short version, EOE /= quota.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Hire the workers who best fit your needs and wants reguardless....very simple


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Yep - No bald comments allowed on PT unless you want Paul, Slinger, or me on your azz.


As a short statured, bald, middle aged white guy, who struggles to keep the mid section pudge at a manageable level, I'd rather be called "cracker" any day of the week then be described as having a Napoleon complex. But that's me


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> I tell sw the discriminate against the English speaking people all the time, because when I go in their store the never have the sw magazine for painters in English only Spanish, true story, I get over it pretty quickly


Sounds like a picketable offense to me.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

goodasgoldpainting said:


> I hate to say it but in today's word, the white Americans are being discriminated by people. Now companies have to hire different ethnics all because of equal opportunity laws that some state you must have this many people of diff race working for your company.


No. He is right. A lot of jobs there are quotas. It is a fact. A check in a box that is counted. There are companies who's bread and butter are these quota jobs. Therefore they do have a quota that they must meet. Not up for debate. It is fact.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> No. He is right. A lot of jobs there are quotas. It is a fact. A check in a box that is counted. There are companies who's bread and butter are these quota jobs. Therefore they do have a quota that they must meet. Not up for debate. It is fact.


Until there's a quota for short and bald white guys, this means nothing to me. I've been discriminated against all my life. For example, how many volley ball, or basket ball teams do you think I was chosen for? That's right, zilch. And rightfully so. I would have been useless. But still, there are no government mandated quotas to help shorty get a little piece of the action.

Addendum: And since I exceed the hight limit for "Little Person" classification, I don't have any of the rights under the ADA (American Disability Act) either.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

And if ur the business owner...
In this city, just random could be anywhere, it is 25 percent of city contracts must be awarded to
That is by definition a percentage. No ifs ands or buts about it. No grey there

Of course the grey is what happens-the contractors put the company in their wife/daughters name, they take on a silent partner and so on....that is the grey


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Oden said:


> And if ur the business owner...
> In this city, just random could be anywhere, it is 25 percent of city contracts must be awarded to
> That is by definition a percentage. No ifs ands or buts about it. No grey there
> 
> Of course the grey is what happens-the contractors put the company in their wife/daughters name, they take on a silent partner and so on....that is the grey


Im 49 percent:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Im 49 percent:whistling2:


I'd never trust my wife.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'd never trust my wife.


Im three kids deep. Thinking about adopting a fourth.

Im in it for the long haul. :thumbup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> And if ur the business owner...
> In this city, just random could be anywhere, it is 25 percent of city contracts must be awarded to
> That is by definition a percentage. No ifs ands or buts about it. No grey there
> 
> Of course the grey is what happens-the contractors put the company in their wife/daughters name, they take on a silent partner and so on....that is the grey


Sorry if I misunderstood, I interpreted the early post to be about hiring employees. 

There are preference programs for minority/women-owned businesses.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Are Canadians racist?
Cause I'm thinking of moving there.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bender said:


> Are Canadians racist?
> Cause I'm thinking of moving there.


I hear the Canadian English and French don't like Americans.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

paintball head said:


> Racism is ugly and a waste of time.
> 
> I have a Hispanic painter as well that works very hard and has an excellent skill set. His road getting here "legally" was a very hard one and I have told him that I really respect him for it. My only problem is sometimes his English is very hard to understand. He gets very defensive and is insulted, it seems he thinks I should understand everything he says without question. This could be a big problem in the future and it almost seems like he is thinking I'm being racist, when I'm just trying to get better communication between us.


Maybe he's the one who's racist.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Until there's a quota for short and bald white guys, this means nothing to me. I've been discriminated against all my life. For example, how many volley ball, or basket ball teams do you think I was chosen for? That's right, zilch. And rightfully so. I would have been useless. But still, there are no government mandated quotas to help shorty get a little piece of the action. Addendum: And since I exceed the hight limit for "Little Person" classification, I don't have any of the rights under the ADA (American Disability Act) either.


Roller coasters? Ever been on one.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I can't prove it, but I think I get some jobs simply because people are afraid another company might use non-white painters on (or in) their home.
> 
> (I hope that smiley face don't get me banned)


I did an estimate for a black guy the other day and he asked if I used illegal's. Said he didn't want them in his house. I work alone so he didn't have to worry. It didn't matter, cause I didn't get the job.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> Are Canadians racist?
> Cause I'm thinking of moving there.


I've heard they don't like wise-a$$es from Idaho, but that may be just a rumor.:jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> I've heard they don't like wise-a$$es from Idaho, but that may be just a rumor.:jester:


From S. Idaho, sure.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

MHPaint said:


> Yes sir. My residential guys are well spoken and clean cut.


I employ Muslims and I don't care about their nationality or religion, just look like a professional painter and show respect to the homeowner is all I ask for.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I should add that I am always on the job with my workers in case any issues arise with the homeowner about my workers.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Brian C said:


> I employ Muslims and I don't care about their nationality or religion, just look like a professional painter and show respect to the homeowner is all I ask for.


Hmmm. Now the "M" thing might just be a different ball of wax over here.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Years ago I used to use Kill_whitey187 as a login on Yahoo. This had to do with playing chess as I prefer to play black. One day I stumbled into a chat room called white politics or something like that. It was basically a hangout for skins and Aryan nation types.
I jumped in and started saying things like, "Where the white women at!??"

Boy, they had some rude things to say to me:whistling2:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Until there's a quota for short and bald white guys, this means nothing to me. I've been discriminated against all my life. For example, how many volley ball, or basket ball teams do you think I was chosen for? That's right, zilch. And rightfully so. I would have been useless. But still, there are no government mandated quotas to help shorty get a little piece of the action.
> 
> Addendum: And since I exceed the hight limit for "Little Person" classification, I don't have any of the rights under the ADA (American Disability Act) either.


i don't know ... you may still qualify for ADA ... 
just not for the reason stated above :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> i don't know ... you may still qualify for ADA ...
> just not for the reason stated above :whistling2:


CA, I think a shot has just been fired over your short bow. :yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I think maybe I've lost some jobs too, simply because I'm getting old, and people think maybe I'll fall off a ladder or accidentally pee on their floor.
> 
> Is that fair?
> 
> Nope


you still using ladders to get high?:blink:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Roller coasters? Ever been on one.





slinger58 said:


> CA, I think a shot has just been fired over your short bow. :yes:


I know! You see what I mean! Have I ever been on a roller coaster? HA HA HA Besides, there are other fun things to do at the amusement parks.


----------



## George Escamilla (Apr 28, 2014)

Way to keep your cool. Her remark was rude and not right. If your guys speak English, try speaking English to them in front of non Spanish speaking customers. As a Chicano myself I have rarely run into racist customers(twice in 16 years). Maybe cause I'm in SoCal. Hope you don't have to deal with that again. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Many many years ago (and I may have told this one before) I got an engraved invitation to a party in Deluxbury. It said (and please excuse that I have to quote the words) "no *****, *****, N ------s(I won't write that one), or ****"

at that time I had a friend who was a gay, black, jewish, politician. I wanted and he was MORE than willing to be my date. NO, we decided not to but we had lots of fun imagining those elitist backward little preppies all in a snit if we had.

And they really have'nt evolved too much since.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont have to like anybody if i dont want to ......my choice, nobody elses


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> i dont have to like anybody if i dont want to ......my choice, nobody elses



you DO realize the difference between liking and discriminating.

Like is based on what's INSIDE

discrimination is based on the wrapper.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

daArch said:


> you DO realize the difference between liking and discriminating.
> 
> Like is based on what's INSIDE
> 
> discrimination is based on the wrapper.


yup, i get it......in genereal you are correct but there are time when you had better read the wrapper


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Years ago when I was working for someone else, my forman and I pulled up to a new job. My foreman was Persian, from Iran.

He knocks on the door and she says  "como estas?" He looks at her and goes, Im not mexican. And she says, well thats too bad. 

Now while we were working on the job she was super nice to me, but always watching and being mean to him. My Filipino friend also came to the jobsite, and she was pretty mean to him as well. Still super nice to me. She had more work, but my boss declined to ever work for her again after that.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Soooo, you're thinking she might have been a racist ?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I grew up on the southside of San Antonio and watched the majority become the minority. It was rough for years but when the power finally shifted we started partying together and marrying each other.

The first time I was on a job and I was the only one that spoke English, I was surprised. I couldn't ask questions of the painters and was frustrated.

Fast forward several years and it's no biggie any more. If they can't understand my pigeon Spanish I can call a friend to interpret... I carry a phone with me now at all times.

In SA it's so common I think people would be surprised if there weren't workers who only spoke Spanish.

This past week though I worked for people who harshly criticized those Germans in New Braunfels but loved the ones in Boerne and Fredericksburg.

Go figure....

GO SPURS



:cowboy:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I did Quote a Job last year and the lady said I look like a Jolly painter what does that even mean ???? 

Is she prejudice against fat people Or thinks I look like Santa Without the beard


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> I did Quote a Job last year and the lady said I look like a Jolly painter what does that even mean ????
> 
> Is she prejudice against fat people Or thinks I look like Santa Without the beard


I would say it's the former. No one would ever refer to a skinny person as jolly.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I grew up on the southside of San Antonio and watched the majority become the minority. It was rough for years but when the power finally shifted we started partying together and marrying each other.
> 
> The first time I was on a job and I was the only one that spoke English, I was surprised. I couldn't ask questions of the painters and was frustrated.
> 
> ...


I think that thats where part of the _attitude_ against current immigrants stems from. Past generations did everything they could to assimilate into the general population. Many of the current immigrants retain there culture, language and pride in the nation that they came from and don't really seem to want too "americanize". I guess its that in the past we had a culture of "blending in" and conformity, whereas today we embrace individuality.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I have definitely seen guys get let go because of their physical look. More than once I've been running a job, the boss stopped to tour, looked at the heavy set fella and later on out came his check. Is what it is. The irony is that guys who don't understand think that a union job has some kind of protectionism or whatever built in. And the opposite is reality. You get let go for looking like you can't produce even.

Unless it's real busy.....


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Oden said:


> I have definitely seen guys get let go because of their physical look. More than once I've been running a job, the boss stopped to tour, looked at the heavy set fella and later on out came his check. Is what it is. The irony is that guys who don't understand think that a union job has some kind of protectionism or whatever built in. And the opposite is reality. You get let go for looking like you can't produce even.
> 
> Unless it's real busy.....


The fat guy probably went out and started his own gig making more money.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think that thats where part of the _attitude_ against current immigrants stems from. Past generations did everything they could to assimilate into the general population. Many of the current immigrants retain there culture, language and pride in the nation that they came from and don't really seem to want too "americanize". I guess its that in the past we had a culture of "blending in" and conformity, whereas today we embrace individuality.


I think this is right on. My grandma came over from Poland to Chicago when she was two years old. As an adult she knew very little Polish and also when joining the working ranks, shortened her last name, her married name, to look more 'American'.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> I think this is right on. My grandma came over from Poland to Chicago when she was two years old. As an adult she knew very little Polish and also when joining the working ranks, shortened her last name, her married name, to look more 'American'.


Paul's family did the same thing with their last name in order to make it a little less German. It used to be "Shultz". :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I find a lot of homeowners are wary at first, but when they get to know our painters they are really happy with their work ethics, politeness, respect, and cleanliness. 

Of course that is how they are hired, and trained. They follow our company philosophy, or don't last long. I just wished they were taller. :jester:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I find a lot of homeowners are wary at first, but when they get to know our painters they are really happy with their work ethics, politeness, respect, and cleanliness.
> 
> Of course that is how they are hired, and trained. They follow our company philosophy, or don't last long. I just wished they were taller. :jester:


Your the tall one...


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Dave Mac said:


> I tell sw the discriminate against the English speaking people all the time, because when I go in their store the never have the sw magazine for painters in English only Spanish, true story, I get over it pretty quickly


Reallyy? They have both here.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

richmondpainting said:


> Hire the workers who best fit your needs and wants reguardless....very simple


I have my workers. They came from my dads business so im fortunate to already know them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've experienced reverse racism! Go check my Google reviews and you will see it all in caps. I had a confrontation with one of the Latino decent. After our brief encounter I told him "adios amigo". Being my crews are 99% Latino. It is my normal language to say words or phrases in spanish. He took offensive of my words insinuating I was degrading him. Just because I said a phrase in spanish does not make me a racist. Fact is I have a high respect for hard working, self respecting Latinos. i go out of my way to understand their culture even trying to learn a word a day in spanish, just so I can speak to them or understand them and their culture

We always hear about how racism like the op stated, but it is a form of racism when I and being discriminated just because i respectfully dismissed someone in their native language.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Your the tall one...


Yea and its impossible to train having a longer reach.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've experienced reverse racism! Go check my Google reviews and you will see it all in caps. I had a confrontation with one of the Latino decent. After our brief encounter I told him "adios amigo". Being my crews are 99% Latino. It is my normal language to say words or phrases in spanish. He took offensive of my words insinuating I was degrading him. Just because I said a phrase in spanish does not make me a racist. Fact is I have a high respect for hard working, self respecting Latinos. i go out of my way to understand their culture even trying to learn a word a day in spanish, just so I can speak to them or understand them and their culture We always hear about how racism like the op stated, but it is a form of racism when I and being discriminated just because i respectfully dismissed someone in their native language.


Adios amigo is not even close to beimg respectable. No wonder the dude was miffed.

'









Like that. Is Kool.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh ok, thanks for the heads up oden


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's not reverse racism. Just straight up racism


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nger-majority-Hispanic-population-surges.html

Don't worry too much. 2043. Latinos will be the majority. Done deal.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Who is worrying?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good! then we can be classified a minority and get in on some of these deals.
Please note sarcasm


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Lamo...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Personally, I'm a whites supremacist


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Good! then we can be classified a minority and get in on some of these deals.
> Please note sarcasm


Sarcasm noted.
I would consider receiving any benefit due to classification of race, sex, religion, orientation as nothing short of complete humiliation.

But hey, I'm a fat white guy!:jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bender said:


> Personally, I'm a whites supremacist


Well duh... you live in Idaho. :blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Sure is weird this didn't get closed.

Has PT has become more mature and sensitive/older and wiser?

..or is everyone just aware and afraid of Wolf?

Prejudice is everywhere and in everyone, in one form or another. I think the best we can hope for in the future of mankind, are new and hilarious ethnic jokes.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

When I was younger an out at the bars I would get discriminated against by ugly dudes ...


----------

